# Painting to be auctioned on-line for HWS!



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so excited!! We are setting up the first on-line auction of one of my paintings!! All proceeds will benefit the Hedgehog Welfare Society!! Since this is the first one ever & will determine if there will be any future painting auctions & how they will go, it's very important. So I have decided that the first painting to be auctioned will be...

Ashes! 

I don't have all the info yet, but I was just too excited - I had to post about it! So far, I believe it will be an ebay auction that will start on Sunday. I'll let you know more as I do!


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

That's great! Beautiful painting by the way. It's great that you're auctioning it off to benefit hedgehogs with WHS


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh it's sooo pretty!!  I love it!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh my beautiful girl Ashes I hope she brings in the big bucks for HWS. And yes this is very very important for the HWS to help raise funds to help support all the hedgehogs that come through.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

excellent idea PJ!!! Great painting too of course


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

That's great news, and a great choice on beautiful little Ashes!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Can't wait!!  More details please!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yay!!! It's up! Bidding starts at .99 & it's up for 1 week! All proceeds to benefit the Hedgehog Welfare Society.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 0635982781


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I just bid $50 to make it intresting.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

OMG, I just saw this, congrats PJ! And for the HWS too... that makes it extra awesome!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

LarryT said:


> I just bid $50 to make it intresting.


Awwww Larry!! Be careful! If it raises lots of money, we'll have to do it again! :lol:


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

What a great idea!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

what a great idea and a beautiful painting!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

This is a wonderful idea to match an equally wonderful painting! Hoping it will raise a ton of money for a very deserving charity!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I have bid on this a few times and been outbid within seconds each time!! It is a very nice painting and a great thing you are doing.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to $71 :mrgreen: I dunno who keeps running up the bid!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

7 different people have bid on it. It's up to $71 now. And the lady that's running it for the HWS said there are over 105 people that have it on their watch list. 

I am amazed - just amazed. 

I wonder who's going to end up with it?


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

That's awesome! The painting is beautiful too. At first I thought it was for WHS, not HWS. You can see how easily it is to mix them up haha.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

With only 2 hours left of bidding, we have made $73 for the Hedgehog Welfare Society!

I couldn't be happier!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Our auction is over! Final bid was $74! Much better than I thought possible!

I wanted to thank everyone for watching, bidding and encouraging! I really appreciated all the kind words. 

Hopefully, this can help the HWS to rescue a hedgie in need.


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

That's great! It is an awesome painting


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

SO when do you get your new painting LarryT??  
Nice job PJM!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I did not win but the HWS did. :lol:


----------

